# + العـــادة الســريــة +



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*+ العـــادة الســريــة +*

*يـــا شــباب - العــادة الســرية*​




*لا تَتخِذُوا مِن الحُريةِ ذَرِيعَة لإِرضَاءِ الجَسَدًِ غلاطية5:13​*




*العادة السرية مشكلة يقع فيها الكثير من الشباب*(*أنها الأثارة الذاتية للأعضاء التناسلية إلى نقطة التفريغ*).

*ايه إلي بيخلي الشباب يمارس هذة العادة ؟؟؟؟ طبعا مش كلنا.!!*

*هي فترات الفوران الجسدي والعاطفي، والشباب يرتكبون هذا لأنهم في الغالب ليس مسلحين لفهم هذة التغيرات والتعامل الناجح معها.*
*وأيضا قد تربي بعض الشباب على النظر إلى أي وعي بأجسادهم – خاصة أي وعي جنسي على أنه سيء أو شرير.*
*فربما تجنب الأهل في الحديث عن البلوغ او الحُلمُ ، او ربما قال الأبوان بطريقة ما إن الجنس والطاقة الجنسية قذران أو دالان على الأنحراف أو يمكن يكون الشباب قد أخذوا هذه الأنطباعات من مصدر أخر.*



*ولكن النظرة غير الصحية أو غير الصحيحة تجعل الشباب غير مستعدين للتعامل مع النزوات والأهتياجات الجنسية التي يواجهونها في سن المراهقة.*

*كثير جدا من الشباب ينظرون إلى الضغوطات والنوازع التي تقودهم في الغالب الى العادة السرية على أنها شاذة أو منحرفة، ونتيجة لهذا فأنهم يتجنبون إطلاع أبائهم، وأصدقائهم، وقادة كنيستهم على معاناتهم. في وقت لا يكونون فيه مسلحين للتعامل مع هذة الأمور بأنفسهم.*

*يا شباب لو في حد بعيد عن ربنا ويسلك سلوكا غلط. يجب أن يردةُ**فليتأكد أن الذي يرد خاطئا عن ضلال مسلكة ، فأنما ينقذ نفسا من الموت ، ويستر خطايا كثيرةً*يعقوب5:20

*عـواقـب بعـد العـادة السـرية؟؟؟*

*طبعا الأحساس بالذنب بسبب تلك الممارسة (الذنب: هو خوف من العقاب، الندم والخجل.. وهي تؤدي الي الأنعزال عن الأخرين وعن الذات أيضا) فأن الأحساس بالذنب هو جزئيا أكتئاب، وجزئيا قلق.*

*تؤدي أيضا إلي الغضب والحزن......*

*العادة السرية تجعل الشباب لا يستطيعون التفكير في اي شيء عدا الجنس طوال الوقت. وتجعلهم لا يفكرون إلا في الجنس أينما ذهبوا ومع كل شخص يرونة. العادة السرية تدفع إلى الأفراط والأدمان *


*التمركز حول الذات السيطرة على الذات هي القدرة على أن ترفض إرضاء نفسك من أجل إرضاء شخص أخر.*
*ولكن العادة السرية لا ترضي إلا شخص واحداً هو أنت.*

يقول بولس لتيموثاوس *إن توترا عظيماً أو ضغطا نفسيا هائلا يحدث عندما يكون لناس محبين لأنفسهم... محبين للذات دون محبة اللهً*
2تيموثاوس 4-3:2 

*إن ممارسة العادة السرية هي تصرف متمركز كليا حول الذات، ومن شأنة أن يخلق مزيدا من التمحور حول الذات.*

*التعامل مع الأخرين كأشياء ممارسة العادة السرية تتضمن صوراً وتخيلات فإنها يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تحويل الناس إلى أشياء.*
*وحين تحيل العادة السرية شخصاً إلى يُستخدم لتحقيق الرعشة الجنسية ، تكون قد بدأت عملية عقلية هدامة خطرة.*
*(ويمكن أن يرتبط الأستحواذ القسري بالصور الأباحية والأفلام الخلاعية. وأن يؤدي إلى مزيد من التخيلات والرغبات المنحرفة. وربما يؤدي إلى العدوان على الجنس الأخر).*

*فأميتوا أعضائكم التي على الأرض: الزنا، النجاسة، الهوى، الشهوة الردية... الأمور التي من أجلها يأتي غضب الله على أبناء المعصية...*

*يمكن تقليل ممارسة العادة السرية بالصلاة، والأستعداد المخلص للسماح للروح القدس بالسيطرة على حياتنا. والانشغال في نشاطات نشطة يشترك فيها أخرون.*

*تجنب المهيجة جنسيا مثل: الصور أو الروايات الفاحشة.*

*الأدراك بأن الله سيسامحنا عن الخطية (بما فيها الشوة الجنسية) عندما نعترف بها بإخلاص وندم.*

*كيف تتخلص من العادة السرية؟*
*كن صادقا مع الله. أعرف أن الأفكار الشهوانية التي تقودك إلى ممارسة هي خطية ضد الله. كن صادقا حول خطيتك وأطلب الغفران*

*أسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد*غلاطية 5:16
*أدرك أنك لا تستطيع أن تربح المعركة بقوتك الخاصة. المسيح الحي فيك هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يغير رغباتك وشهواتك. لازم تقضي وقتثابت مستمر مع الرب كل يوم.*
*جدد ذهنك، إن طريقة الله في تجديد ذهنك هي أن يجعلك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس، فأفكار الله موجودة هناك، أقرأ اصحاحاً واحداً كل يوم.*
*واحفظ اية واحدة كل أسبوع.*

*أعرف ان الشيطان شاطر وهيجربك ويغريك بالخطية، لذلك حاول ألا تلقي نظرة ثانية على شخص يرتدي ملابس مثيرة جنسيا. تجنب المجلات والبرامج التليفزيونية التي تثيرك جنسياً.*

*وأذا فشلت فلا تدع الإحباط يسيطرعليك. لقد أستغرقت تنميتك لهذة العادة وقتاً، ولهذا فإن تركك لها سيستغرق وقتاً أيضاً. وإذا سقطت، لا تبق في التراب، بل أنهض وأنفض التراب عنك بأعترافك فورا بخطاياك، وقبولك غفران الله بالإيمان. لكن لا تقبل الفشل بسهولة.*


كُلُ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إلَى اٌمرَأةٍ بقصْدِ أنْ يَشتهيَهَا ، فقد زنى بهَا فِي قلبهِ ! ... فخَْيٌٌر لك أن تفقد عُضوًاً منْ أعْضَائِكَ وَلا يُطرَحَ جَسَدُكَ كُلُهُ فِي جَهَنمَ !​
*منذرين كل إنسان، ومعلمين كل إنسان، بكل حكمة، لكي نحضر كل إنسان كاملاً في المسيح يسوع*

بعض العبارات منقولة من كتاب - دليل تقديم المشورة إلى الشبيبة - لجوش ماكدويل. 

*شيروShero*


----------



## antoon refaat (21 يناير 2006)

الف شكر الموضوع جميل يا  *شيرو*
*الف شكر لان الوعي ده كان ناقص قوي والزاويه دي جميله*


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*شكرا حبيبي انطون*
*فعلا، الموضوع دة الأهل و الكنيسة بيخافوا يتكلموا فية.*
*بس للأسف ولاد كتيرة بتقع فية واكثرهم البنات*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*لازم نقرأ ونستفيد*
*تعالوا نشوف موقع الصحة على النت بيقول اية*


http://www.sehha.com/sexualhealth/masturbation.htm


العادة السرية Masturbation

*العادة السرية أو ما يسمى بالاستمناء وهو العبث في الأعضاء التناسلية بطريقة منتظمة ومستمرة بغية استجلاب الشهوة والاستمتاع بإخراجها. وتنتهي هذه العملية عند البالغين بإنزال المني، وعند الصغار بالاستمتاع فقط دون إنزال لصغر السن.*

*ما مدى انتشارها؟*
*تنتشر العادة السرية بين الشباب انتشارا كبيرا حتى يمكن القول أن 90-95% من الشباب وحوالي 70% من الشابات يمارسون هذه العادة في حياتهم بصور مختلفة وعلى فترات قد تطول أو تقصر حسب حالة الشخص النفسية والصحية وممارسة هذه العادة تعتبر نوعا من الهروب من الجنس ومشاكله فهي عملية تعتبر سهلة تمارس في أي وقت وأي مكان عند الخلوة بنفسه وذلك للحصول على الراحة النفسية الوقتية لتشبع الرغبة الجنسية دون حرج أو تحمل مسؤولية الزواج أو إصابته بمرض تناسلي، ولسهولتها فإنها تدفع الشباب إلى مزاولتها باستمرار حتى تصبح عادة لها موعد محدد لتصبح إدمانا مستحبا لمن يزاولها.*

*ومن الملاحظ انتشار هذه العادة أكثر في المجتمعات التي تضيق على الشباب ممارسة الجنس وخاصة عند التقدم للزواج ومدى المسؤولية التي يجب عليه أن يتحملها (مثلا عزوف الشباب عن الزواج بسبب غلاء المهور)، كما أن الشباب تخشى ممارسة الجنس في الأماكن غير المشروعة وذلك خوفا من إصابتهم بالأمراض التناسلية أو لأسباب دينية.*

*وقد دلت البحوث إلى أنه يمكن أن يكون لبعض الأطفال نشاط جنسي قبل البلوغ، يتمثل في اللعب والعبث بالأعضاء التناسلية بغية الاستمتاع، حيث وجد أن 53 حالة من بين 1000 حالة قد مارست العادة السرية، وقد كانت النسبة الكبرى تخص الأولاد الذكور في المرحلة ما بين سبع إلى تسع سنوات، فانتشار هذه العادة عند الأولاد أكثر منه عند البنات، كما وجد في بعض الدراسات أن 98% من الأولاد قد زاولوا هذه العادة في وقت من الأوقات.*

*يرى بعض المهتمين بالتربية أن ممارسة هذه العادة يبدأ في سن التاسعة عند 10% من الأولاد. ويرى البعض الأخر أنها تبدأ في الفترة من سنتين إلى ست سنوات. وبعضهم يرى أنها تبدأ من الشهر السادس تقريباً. وبعضهم يتطرف فيجعل بدايتها مع الميلاد، إذ يؤول جميع نشاطات الطفل بأنها نشاطات جنسية، وهذا بلا شك خطأ محض لا يلتفت إليه، ولا يلتفت أيضاً إلى قول يرى بداية ممارسة العادة السرية عند الطفل قبل أن يتمكن الطفل من التحكم تحكماً كاملاً في استعمال يديه، والحصول على بعض المعلومات في المجال الجنسي. ولعل أنسب الأقوال، وأقربها إلى الصواب أن بداية ممارسة هذه العادة بطريقة مقصودة غير عفوية يكون في حوالي سن التاسعة؛ إذ أن الطفل في هذا السن أقرب إلى البلوغ ونمو الرغبة الجنسية المكنونة في ذاته.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

تكملة

*أما مجرد عبث الولد الصغير بعضوه التناسلي دون الحركة الرتيبة المفضية لاجتلاب الشهوة أو الاستمتاع لا يعد الاستمناء، أو عادة سرية. وهذا المفهوم مبني على تعريف العادة السرية بأنها العبث بالعضو التناسلي بطريقة منتظمة ومستمرة لاجتلاب الشهوة والاستمتاع. لا مجرد التزام العضو من وقت لآخر دون هذه الحركة المستمرة. ويتعرف الولد على هذه العادة القبيحة عن طرق عدة. منها: *

*كتاب يتحدث بدقة وتفصيل عن هذه القضية فيتعلم كيفيتها ويمارسها *

*طريق آخر تلقائي حيث يكتشف بنفسه لذة العبث بعضوه*

*وطريق آخر يعد أعظم الطرق وأخطرها وهو تعلم هذه العادة عن طريق رفقاء السوء من أولاد الأقرباء أو الجيران أو زملاء المدرسة. ففي بعض الأوقات - بعيداً عن نظر الكبار - يجتمع هؤلاء الأولاد، ويتناقلون معلومات حول الجنس، ويتبادلون خبراتهم الشخصية في ممارسة العادة السرية، فيتعلم بعضهم من بعض هذه الممارسة القبيحة. وربما بلغ الأمر ببعضهم أن يكشف كل ولد منهم عن أعضائه التناسلية للآخرين، وربما أدى هذا إلى أن يتناول بعضهم أعضاء بعض. بل ربما أدت خلوة أثنين منهم إلى أن يطأ أحدهما الأخر. فتغرس بذلك بذرة الانحراف، والشذوذ الجنسي في قلبيهما فتكون بداية لانحرافات جنسية جديدة. كما أن الخادم المنحرف يمكن أن يدل الولد على هذه العادة القبيحة ويمارسها معه فيتعلمها ويتعلق بها. *

*هل لها مضار؟*
*هناك مضاعفات خطيرة قد تنشأ من التمادي في ممارستها مثل احتقان وتضخم البرستاتة وزيادة حساسية قناة مجرى البول مما يؤدي إلى سرعة القذف عند مباشرة العملية الجنسية الطبيعية، وقد يصاب بالتهابات مزمنة في البروستاتة و حرقان عند التبول ونزول بعض الإفرازات المخاطية صباحاً.*

*كيف يمكن تجنبها؟*
*من النصائح التي يمكن أن تتبع لتجنب ممارسة هذه العادة الآتي: *

*أولاً وقبل كل شيء بتقوية صلته بالله، وتذكيره برقابته عليه، وأنه لا تخفى عليه خافية، فيعلمه الحياء من الله، ومن الملائكة الذين لا يفارقونه. فيتركز في قلب الولد رقابة الله عليه، ونظره إليه، فيستحي منه، فلا يقدم على مثل هذا العمل القبيح. *

*هجر رفقاء السوء وقطع صلة الولد بهم، وتجنيبه إمكانية تكوين صدقات مشبوهة مع أولاد منحرفين، أو مهملين من أسرهم، حتى وإن كانوا أصغر منه سنا، فبإمكانهم نقل معلومات حول هذه العادة، أو قضايا جنسية أخرى، أو على الأقل يعلمون الولد شتائم قبيحة متعلقة بالجنس. ثم يسعى الأب بجد وهمه في تكوين صدقات بديلة عن الصداقات المنحرفة، وصلات قوية بين أولاده وأولاد غيره من الأسر الملتزمة*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*إقناع الشخص بما قد يصيبه في المستقبل من مضاعفات وخيمة يصعب علاجها

شغل وقت فراغ الشباب بالأعمال المفيدة أو بالرياضة أو القراءة المفيدة 

الابتعاد عن المثيرات الجنسية 

عدم الخلود إلى النوم إلا إذا كان نعسان مع تجنب النوم على البطن لأن هذه النومة تسبب تهيجاً جنسياً بسبب احتكاك الأعضاء التناسلية بالفراش 

تغيير بعض طرق معيشته ونظام حياته 

تربية الشباب على الاعتماد على النفس وتحمل المسؤولية

أما بالنسبة للولد الصغير فإن عادة التزام الولد لعضوه التناسلي ووضع يده عليه من وقت لأخر تحدث بعد بلوغ الولد سنتين ونصف تقريباً، وكثيراً ما يشاهد الولد في هذا السن واضعاً إحدى يديه على عضوه التناسلي دون انتباه منه، فإذا نُبه انتبه ورفع يده. ويعود سبب ذلك في بعض الحالات إلى وجود حكة أو التهاب في ذلك الموضع من جراء التنظيف الشديد من قبل الأم، أو ربما كان سبب الالتهاب هو إهمال تنظيف الولد من الفضلات الخارجة من السبيلين.

ومن أسباب اهتمام الولد بفرجه، إعطاؤه فرصة للعب بأعضائه عن طريق تركه عارياً لفترة طويلة ، فإنه ينشغل بالنظر إليها والعبث بها والمفروض تعويده التستر منذ حداثته ، وتنفيره من التعري.

وإذا شوهد الولد واضعاً يده على فرجه يجب صرف اهتمامه إلى غير ذلك كأن يعطى لعبة أو قطعة من البسكويت، أو احتضانه وتقبيله. والمقصود هو صرفه عن العادة بوسيلة سهلة ميسرة دون ضجيج، ولا ينبغي زجره وتعنيفه، فإن ذلك يثير فيه مزيداً من الرغبة في اكتشاف تلك المنطقة. ولا بأس أن يسأل الولد عما إذا كانت هناك حكة، أو ألم في تلك المنطقة يدفعه للعبث بنفسه.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*من كتاب ( حياة الطهارة)من اصدار مجلة صوت الراعى لابونا يوحنا نصيف
من الفصل السادس بالكتاب / كيف اعيش طاهرا 


يجب ان ندرك ان مهاجماتنا بالافكار الشهوانية فى سن المراهقة امر طبيعى لابد ان يحدث
ولكن كما يقول القديس ماراسحق


اننا لانستطيع ان نمنع الطيور ان تحلق فةق رؤسنا ولكننا نستطيع ان نمنعها ن تصنع اعشاشا فوق رؤوسنا 
ولصد هجمات الشيطان من خلال خطتين
1- خطة دفاعية /سلبية 
بحفظ الحواس- طرد الافكار الشريرة منذ بدايتها - البعد عن اصدقاء السوء 
2- خطة هجومية ايجابية 
وتشمل اشباع القلب وتحصينة بالصلاةو بكلمات الانجيل و بالاعتراف وبالتناول المستمر 
الى جانب ايضا محبة الطهارة من كل القلب 
متذكرين ان ( النفس العفيفة لاقيمة توازيها 

) يشوع 26:20
متذكرين الكثير من القديسين الذين احبوا الطهارة ةالحشمة مثل القديس البابا متاؤس الاول ايام شبابة .. مثل القديسة بوتامينا 
واخيرا الجهاد ضد السقوط حتى الدم 
فالطهارة تساوى حياتنا الابدية كقول مار اسحق
خير لنا ان نموت فى الجهاد .. من ان نحيا فى السقوط
ونتنقل للفصل التاسع من الكتاب / العادة الرديئة
وفى البداية ينبغى ان نعرف انها زنا فردى عن طريق الاثارة 
1- الخارجية : كالحواس وبالاكثر النظر
2- الداخل : استجابة لفكر دنس او ششوة قلبية نجسة
وخطورتها
1- تزيد الشعور بالعزلة والانانية
2- تولد الخوف والشعور بالذنب و الاكتئاب
3- تدنيس لهيكل اللة 
4- مضرة بالصحة الجسدية جدا
5-هى خطية ضد الجسد وضد كرامتة
6- هى كسر سافر للوصية لاتزن
7- اعضائى هى اعضاء المسيح 00 فكيف اخدم بها الخطية
اسباب السقوط
1- الفراغ العاطفى
2- الغرور والكبرياء
3- الترف والتمتع بملذات الحياة
4- الاستسلام لافكار ابليس
الوقاية والعلاج
1- كراهية هذا العمل لانة سيحرمنى من الملكوت 
لانة بدون القداسة لن يرى احد اللة عب 12:14
2- الثقة اننى يمكن ان اتحكم فى نفسى كانسان و لايمكن ان يحدث شى خارج عن اراداتى
طبعا بعدم السماح للمثيرات ان توثر على مشاعرى واعصابى 
3- حفظ الحواس
4-الاعتراف 
5- الهروب من الفراغ
6- الحذر من الياس مهما ضعفت
7- مناجاة اسم يسوع ( الصلاة السهمية المستمرة)هى قوة جبارة
كل من يقول ياربى يسوع
كمن بيدة سيف يصرع العدو ابصالية الاثنين
8- فكر الاتضاع والتذلل اما اللة
9- المحبة النقية الباذلة لكل من حولى
10- حفظ الفكر
11- التشفع بالقديسين الاطهار

وتذكر باقة من اقول الانجيل والاباء القديسين واحفظها لتساعدك
منها
ان الشهوة لا تغلبنا لانها اقوى منا . بل من اجل عجزنا وتراخينا .. لانها لا تجسر ان تقاتلك ان لم تاذن لها ارادتك
القديس فيلوكسينوس*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*الحل المنطقى السليم و المعقول 
اخى الشاب و لكل من هم فى مرحله الشباب و سن المراهقه...

الكتاب يقول و اما الشهوات الشبابيه فاهرب منها.....
لاحظ الكتاب يقول ... اهرب ........ يعنى انك ستظل فى مرحله هروب مثل هروب يوسف الصديق من امراه فوطيفار ....

و هذا هو الحل المنطقى السليم و المعقول....... السؤال الان كيف الهروب؟؟

طبعا كل ماقاله بيتر و عماد صحيح و احب اضيف نقطه صغيره...

طبعا الشهوه هى صراع الجسد ضد الروح .......لذلك اذ لم تستطيع السيطره على جسدك بواسطه عمل الروح ........فالعلاج و الهروب يكون من نفس الوسيله...

بمعنى ان لابد ان نجعل الجسد يصارع ضد نفسه.....

اذا كنت فى خدمه فى الكنيسه (هل جربت خدمه الافتقاد فى المناطق البعيده و التى تستدعى المشى لمسافات طويله)...

اذ لم تكن من خدام الافتقاد فايضا هناك بعض الحلول :

الحل الاول هو 
(الرياضه و العاب القوى مثل الجودو و الكاراتيه او الجرى مسافات طويله .......) فمرحله الشباب مرحله هامه.......الشاب الذكى يستفيد من الطاقه الجباره الكامنه فيه بكافه الطرق......

الحل الثانى هو
هناك بعض الاعمال المؤقته التى تستدعى استغلال مثل هذه الطاقه و كسب بعض المال ايضا*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*+ العادة السرية من أكثر الخطايا التي تؤلم الشباب والشيطان يستخدمها لبث اليأس في قلوب الشباب نتيجة لصعوبة التخلص منها لأنها من الخطايا المحبوبة لدى الشباب .
+ العادة السرية مثل أى خطية أخرى لا نستطيع التخلص منها بأنفسنا لذلك لا ترهق نفسك بمحاولة التخلص منها بنفسك .
+ العادة السرية من الخطايا المرتبطة بالكبرياء والإدانة فكلما أدنت شخص أخر أو تكبرت وقعت فيها.
+ ما الحل إذاً :
+ الصراخ لله ليل نهار في الصلاة أن يرفع عنك بقوته هو هذه الخطية لأنك مغلوب منها ولا تستطيع التخلص منها بقوتك وحينما يريد الله سيرفعها عنك فلا تعاني منها ، أطلب منه أيضاً أن ينقي القلب فمحبة هذه الخطية تكمن في القلب الذى لا يستطيع أحد تطهيره إلا الرب.
+ المطانيات ( السجود ) فلتقم بعمل عدد من المطانيات بعد أى فكر شهوه أو مشاهده أى منظر معثر او بعد عمل هذه الخطية والمطانيات هنا عمل ضد الكبرياء ويمثل الأتضاع والخضوع لله .
+ و اما ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة فلما خاصم ابليس محاجا عن جسد موسى لم يجسر ان يورد حكم افتراء بل قال لينتهرك الرب (يه 1 : 9)
من خلال هذه الآيه نتعلم كيف حارب رئيس الملائكة أبليس بكلمة لينتهرك الرب 
أجعل هذه الكلمة دائماً في فمك كلما هاجمك أبليس بالأفكار والصور المعثره وستجد أنه يهرب منك ويبتعد عنك فقط تمسك بها ولا تجارى أبليس في الخطية .
+ التمسك بالرجاء فالله عندما نطلب منه أى شئ سيحققه لنا حسب وعوده فقط له وحده تحديد الموعد فلا تيأس إذا تأخر الرب عليك في الإستجابة فهذا لفائدتك فكلما حصلنا علي الطهارة بمشقة حافظنا عليها .
+ دوام الأعتراف للأب الكاهن وطاعة تداريبة الروحية وعدم الخجل من الخطية .
+ تقوية الحياة الروحية بالقراءة والصلوات وحضور القداسات والتسبحةوكل عمل إيجابي كنسي فهذه الأمور تقربنا لله وتجعل محبته تحل محل أى محبة أخرى داخل القلب.
+ أنا أثق أن الله سيرفع عنك هذه الخطية إن كنت كارهاً لها وفعلت هذه الأمور بأمانة .
الرب معك يعطيك الطهارة ونقاوة القلب له كل المجد أمين.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*هل لها مضار؟*





*هناك مضاعفات خطيرة قد تنشأ من التمادي في ممارستها مثل احتقان وتضخم البرستاتة وزيادة حساسية قناة مجرى البول مما يؤدي إلى سرعة القذف عند مباشرة العملية الجنسية الطبيعية، وقد يصاب بالتهابات مزمنة في البروستاتة و حرقان عند التبول ونزول بعض الإفرازات المخاطية صباحاً*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*وقد دلت البحوث إلى أنه يمكن أن يكون لبعض الأطفال نشاط جنسي قبل البلوغ، يتمثل في اللعب والعبث بالأعضاء التناسلية بغية الاستمتاع، حيث وجد أن 53 حالة من بين 1000 حالة قد مارست العادة السرية، وقد كانت النسبة الكبرى تخص الأولاد الذكور في المرحلة ما بين سبع إلى تسع سنوات، فانتشار هذه العادة عند الأولاد أكثر منه عند البنات، كما وجد في بعض الدراسات أن 98% من الأولاد قد زاولوا هذه العادة في وقت من الأوقات.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*يرى بعض المهتمين بالتربية أن ممارسة هذه العادة يبدأ في سن التاسعة عند 10% من الأولاد. ويرى البعض الأخر أنها تبدأ في الفترة من سنتين إلى ست سنوات. وبعضهم يرى أنها تبدأ من الشهر السادس تقريباً. وبعضهم يتطرف فيجعل بدايتها مع الميلاد، إذ يؤول جميع نشاطات الطفل بأنها نشاطات جنسية، وهذا بلا شك خطأ محض لا يلتفت إليه، ولا يلتفت أيضاً إلى قول يرى بداية ممارسة العادة السرية عند الطفل قبل أن يتمكن الطفل من التحكم تحكماً كاملاً في استعمال يديه، والحصول على بعض المعلومات في المجال الجنسي. ولعل أنسب الأقوال، وأقربها إلى الصواب أن بداية ممارسة هذه العادة بطريقة مقصودة غير عفوية يكون في حوالي سن التاسعة؛ إذ أن الطفل في هذا السن أقرب إلى البلوغ ونمو الرغبة الجنسية المكنونة في ذاته.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*أما بالنسبة للولد الصغير فإن عادة التزام الولد لعضوه التناسلي ووضع يده عليه من وقت لأخر تحدث بعد بلوغ الولد سنتين ونصف تقريباً، وكثيراً ما يشاهد الولد في هذا السن واضعاً إحدى يديه على عضوه التناسلي دون انتباه منه، فإذا نُبه انتبه ورفع يده. ويعود سبب ذلك في بعض الحالات إلى وجود حكة أو التهاب في ذلك الموضع من جراء التنظيف الشديد من قبل الأم، أو ربما كان سبب الالتهاب هو إهمال تنظيف الولد من الفضلات الخارجة من السبيلين.*


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

http://www.callforall.net/data/docme.../teen/aada.htm

هل ممارسة العادة السرية قبل الزواج تؤثر على العلاقة الزوجية؟

ما سبب التغيرات التي تحدث للشاب عند البلوغ؟
تبدأ مرحلة البلوغ عند الأولاد عادة في سن العاشرة وحتى الرابعة عشرة.. أي متأخرة عن متوسط سن البلوغ عند البنات بسنة تقريباً.. فنجد أن الولد يزداد طولاً ووزناً وتنمو عضلاته وتعـرض أكتافـه ويظهـر الشعـر في وجهـه وفي منطقـة العانــة وتحــت إبطيــه وفي ساقيــه وذراعيــه ويــزداد حجــم أعضائــه التناسليــة الخارجيــة، ويتغيــر صوته وتبرز الحنجرة فيما يسمى بتفاحة آدم، ويصبح الجلد دهنياً. وقد تتجمع هذه الإفرازات الدهنية في غدد الجلد وتسبب ما يسمى بحب الشباب، ويُعد الاحتلام من أهم علامات البلوغ لدى الفتيان، وهو نزول السائل المنــوي في أثنــاء النـوم وبــدون إرادة، نتيجة لأحلام جنسيــة، وهــذا الشــيء طبيعــي.. وبجانــب هــذه التغيرات البيولوجيــة فهنــاك تغيــرات سلوكيــة ونفسيــة متعــددة فنجــد أن الشــاب يحــاول التمــرد والابتعــاد عــن نطــاق الأســرة، بما فيهــا مــن قيــود، ويبــدأ في التقــرب إلى زملائــه ومحاولــة الاستقـلال بآرائـه وتصرفاتـه، ويـزداد اهتمامـه بمظهـره وجسـده وبالجنس الآخــر. وقــد يعـاني مــن القلــق والتوتــر، والتخـوف مــن المستقبــل، وينشغــل بالرومانسيــة وأحــلام اليقظة.
كــل هــذه التغيــرات تحــدث نتيجــة بــدء الخصيتين في عملهمــا إذ تبــدآن في إفــراز هرمــون الذكــورة، وهــو هرمــون «التستستيـــرون» فهـــو المسئــول عــن ظهــور كـــل هــذه التغيــرات، وكذلــك تقــوم الخصيتــان بتكويــن الحيوانــات المنويــة ويبــدأ الاحتــلام.
ومــن الضــروري متابعــة نمــو الأولاد في هــذه الســن، وبخاصــة هــؤلاء الذيــن يميلــون إلى البدانــة حيــث أن نسبة الهرمونات الذكرية تقل كلما زاد وزن الطفل عن الطبيعي.
والجدير بالذكر إن الخصية لا يتوقف عملها عند سن معين، لـذلك نجـد أن فــترة الخصوبـة عنــد الرجــال ممتــدة لسنيــن أطــول مــن النســاء.

هل هناك ضرر من نزول السائل المنوي في أثناء النوم بدون إرادة؟
وهــذا هــو مــا يسمــى «بالاحتــلام» وهــو علامــة مميزة لبدء مرحلــة البلــوغ عنــد الشباب. وهــو أمــر طبيعــي يحــدث في كــل الأعمــار وهــو نتيجــة لأحــلام جنسيــة يحــدث فيها القــذف بــدون وعــي أو إرادة. ولا ضرر منه إطلاقــاً لا على الصحة العامــة ولا على الصحــة الإنجابيــة، وقــد يستيقظ بعــض الأولاد مذعوريــن عنــد حــدوث هــذه الظاهــرة إذا لم تكــن لديهم فكــرة مسبقــة عنها، لــذلك يجــب علــى الآبــاء أن يهيئــوا أبناءهــم ويعرفوهم بكــل التغــيرات التــي تحــدث في الجسم عنــد مرحلــة البلــوغ، وقــد يــؤدي التعرض للمثــيرات الجنسيــة إلى زيــادة حــدوث هــذه الظاهــرة.


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

هل ممارسة العادة السرية قبل الزواج تؤثر على العلاقة الزوجية؟
قد يحدث ذلك.. وقد يؤدي إلى عدم التوافق الجنسي.. فممارسة العادة السرية تكون مصحوبة بكثير من التخيلات والتصورات، وعندما يتم الزواج يفاجأ من كان يمارس هذه العادة بأن الحقيقة والواقع يختلفان تماماً عما كان يتخيله وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى عدم شعوره بالرضا، وقد تفتر الرغبة لديه أو قد يستمر في ممارسة العادة السرية بعد الزواج. وفي الرجال قد تؤدي ممارسة العادة السرية قبل الزواج إلى القذف السريع أو الإحساس بعدم الاكتفاء الجنسي عند الممارسة الطبيعية.

هل طول أو قصر العضو الذكري يؤثر على ممارسة العلاقة الزوجية؟
كثير من الشباب والرجال، يعتقدون أن الفحولة والرجولة تعتمد على طــول العضو الذكــري. ومن الثابت أن طول العضو الذكري أو قطره يختلف اختلافاً كبيراً بين ذكر وآخر، وأثبتت الإحصائيات أيضاً أن طــول العضو أو قصره لا يؤثــر على مــدى التجــاوب أثنـاء العلاقــة الزوجيــة والــذي يعتمــد على عوامــل نفسيــة وذهنيــة كثيــرة.
الأهــم في الموضــوع هــو مــدى قــدرة هذا العضو على الانتصاب، وهي الحالـة التي قـد تـتأثر كثـيراً إذا كـان هنـاك عدم ثقـة بالنفس.

ما هي البروستاتا؟ وأين توجد؟
البروستاتا هي جزء هام من الجهاز التناسلي للرجل، وتوجد عند الذكور فقط، وهي غدة في حجم وفي شكل ثمرة الجوز «عين الجمل» وتوجد في الحوض أسفل المثانة وتمر من خلالها قناة مجرى البول. وعند الطفل حديث الولادة تكون البروستاتا صغيرة للغاية وفي حجم حبة القمح وتبدأ في النمو في مرحلة البلوغ ليصل وزنها إلى عشرين جراماً وقطرها إلى حوالي أربعة سنتيمترات. وفي أواخر سن الأربعينيات، تتضخم البروستاتا عند نسبة غير قليلة من الرجال.
وتقوم البروستاتا بإفراز مواد هامة وأساسية تساعد الحيوانات المنوية على الحيوية والنشاط بعد القذف، وتُكِّون حوالي ثلاثين في المائة من السائل المنوي.


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

ما أسباب التهاب البروستاتا؟
تحدث التهابات البروستاتا للرجال من كافة الأعمار وهي حالات ليست بقليلة، وغالباً ما يكون الالتهاب في البداية التهاباً حاداً وقد يتحول إلى التهــاب مزمــن، إذا لم يتــم عــلاج الالتهــاب الحــاد بكفــاءة. وعــادة يكــون الالتهــاب نتيجــة الإصابــة بميكــروب، وقــد ينتقــل هــذا الميكــروب إلى الرجــل مــن خــلال الممارســات الجنسيــة.
والالتهاب الحاد للبروستاتا تصاحبه آلام داخل الحوض، وينتقل الألم إلى أسفل الظهر أو إلى منطقة العجان وهي المنطقة ما بين الكيس والشرج وتصاحبه كثرة التبول وبخاصة في الليل، وآلام وحرقان عند التبول، ونزول البول متقطعاً، وآلام عند القذف مـع وجود صديـد أو دم فـي البول أو في السائل المنـوي، وقـد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ورعشة والإحساس بالإجهاد.
ويمكن التغلب على هذه الالتهابات بتناول المضادات الحيوية، والتي يحدد نوعها الطبيب المختص حسب مصدر ونوعية الميكروب المسبب لها، وإذا لم يتــم العلاج بكفاءة فإن الحالة تتحول إلى التهابــات مزمنــة، أو تــؤدي إلى حــدوث تجمــع صديــدي بالبروستاتا أو ما يسمى «بالخُــراج» وقــد تؤثــر على القــدرة الجنسيــة.
وأعــراض الالتهابــات المزمنــة للبروستاتــا تتمثــل في آلام وعــدم ارتيــاح في منطقــة الحــوض مــع آلام في التبــول، وفي أثنــاء القذف، مــع نــزول إفــرازات صديديــة مــن القضيب وبخاصة عند الاستيقاظ صباحاً. كما قد ينتج عن الالتهابات المزمنــة سرعــة قــذف السائــل المنــوي، ممــا قــد يؤثــر سلبــاً على إتمام المعاشرة الزوجية بنجاح.. وعلاج التهاب البروستاتا المزمن ليس بالأمر السهل وقد يلزمه تناول المضادات الحيوية لمدة طويلة.


----------



## antoon refaat (22 يناير 2006)

ياريت يا شيكو ياريت لو تضيف المواقع الجميله اللي موجوده هنا في وسط المواقع الصديقه وكمان يا ريت تدينا اكتر من الثقافات دي لانه موضوع جميل وياريت تفيدنا اكتر 
حبيبك انطون


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*حبيبي انطون انت تأمر...*
*حاضر هعمل كدة*

*متشكر قوي بجد انا مستحقش كلامك الحلو دةة*
*ربنا يبارك الجميع*
*الحميع يقرا وبشاركوا بقية الأعضاء  علشان الكل يتعلم*
*ويبعد عن الخطية دية*:smil11:


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Previous page: Freedom from Masturbation study Intro page

The purpose of this page is to explain why masturbation can be detrimental to life and to encourage people to abandon the practice. Granted, masturbation may bring temporary pleasure, but it often comes with the long-term cost of addiction and other sexual problems. Because many people reading this page are not Christians, I've created a separate section for the spiritually-based points. If you are a Christian, I encourage you to take a moment to ask God to show you the truth concerning masturbation. 

Non-spiritual points about masturbation

1. Masturbation is addictive! I encourage anyone who doubts masturbation is addictive to see how many weeks or months they can go without masturbating. We know now that sexual addictions are in fact self-induced drug addictions. The chemicals our bodies release during sexual arousal create the same effect on the brain as drugs. Repeated masturbation reinforces a brain chemistry loop of addiction. (ref: Exposing Porn: Science, Religion, and the New Addiction, Paul Strand. www.cbn.com, April 2004) As with drug addiction, masturbation requires an increasing amount of stimulus to achieve consistent levels of pleasure. This can lead to both an increased frequency of the habit and a never-ending search for new material to enhance the experience. 

2. Masturbation conditions our bodies to respond to self-stimulation, which is self-centered. This damages our ability to relate to another person sexually. Sex is a relational experience, where we give attention to another person's needs at least as much as to our own. If we've been serving our own desires habitually, we may find it difficult to give our partner the attention he or she desires. Additionally, the hormones released in the brain during sexual arousal cause a bonding to whatever we are looking at and/or thinking about at the time. This can cause us to be more sexually responsive to masturbation (and its associated fantasies) than to real sex. ​


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Masturbation: Good or Bad
Masturbation causes sexual imbalance: Masturbation stirs up our sexual emotions and trains our bodies to seek sexual release more frequently than normal. Common sense tells us that there should be a balance between sex and the other activities in our lives. Masturbation disrupts that balance by training our bodies and minds to expect gratification more frequently than normal. Like a feedback loop in an amplifier, the imbalance between reality and fantasy can likely drive a person further into the addiction. 

The sexual imbalance can also affect other areas of our lives by diverting energy, time and resources into sexual activity. For example, a man stays up late each night to surf for porn to masturbate to. His job performance suffers because he can't stay awake during the day, his family life sours because he's grouchy, his wife is alienated from him by his lack of affection and interest in her, and his debt increases because of the credit card charges from the porn sites he's visiting to feed his habit.

The people most likely to suffer from the imbalance are people who don't have a regular provision for sexual intimacy (e.g. teens, singles, divorced persons, widowed persons, persons in sexually dysfunctional marriages). Ironically, these are the same people that may be strongly tempted to indulge in porn and masturbation. If they whet their appetite by indulging, chances are that they could easily get hooked in the addictive cycle that the imbalance creates.​


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Spiritual points about masturbation 

For Christians, there are some important issues we need to address concerning masturbation. The foundational question is, “Are you committed to honoring God with your life?" If you are, then I urge you to carefully consider the points presented in this section. 

Let’s first examine the typical sins that accompany masturbation: lust and sexual idolatry. These may not be involved in every case, but they usually are. 

Lust

Definitions from Webster’s 9th New Collegiate Dictionary:

 Intense or unbridled sexual desire, lasciviousness...an intense longing: craving 
(v) to have an intense desire or need, crave 
Obvious examples of lust during masturbation include looking at pornography and fantasizing about sex. As we can see from the definitions, lust can simply be an intense longing or craving. It may not even be a conscious thought, but simply a gut feeling of the flesh. 

Sexual Idolatry

Definition of idolatry from Webster’s 9th New Collegiate Dictionary:

 Immoderate attachment or devotion to something 
Definitions of idol from Webster’s 9th New Collegiate Dictionary:

A likeness of something 
A form or appearance; visible but without substance 
An object of extreme devotion 
A representation or symbol of an object of worship 
A false conception; fallacy 
When we look at porn or form sexual images by memory or imagination during masturbation, we are basically feeding an immoderate attachment or devotion to the idol of sex. Such attachment and devotion is greatly reinforced by the pleasurable brain chemicals released during sexual arousal and orgasm. ​


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Idolatry is sin (Exodus 20:3-5) and it can bring unpleasant consequences, such as demonic oppression and generational curses. God's primary command to us is that we love him with all our heart, soul and mind (Matthew 22:36-38). I suggest that it is impossible to love God with all our heart, soul and mind when we are idolizing sex images in our eyes and thoughts! 

Having discussed lust and sexual idolatry, we can now explore the spiritual impact of masturbation. 

1. Masturbation causes you to be "mastered" by sin: The Bible says that there are only two things that we can be a slave to: sin or righteousness. There are no other masters. Paul wrote:

Do you not know that if you yield yourselves to any one as obedient slaves, you are slaves of the one whom you obey, either of sin, which leads to death, or of obedience, which leads to righteousness? Romans 6:16 NKJV

Which master does masturbation bring us under? In almost every case, it is used to complement sins of lust or sexual idolatry and will therefore enslave us to sin.

God does not want us to be mastered by sin. For example, he told Cain, "If you do well, will you not be accepted? And if you do not do well, sin lies at the door. And its desire is for you, but you should rule over it" (Genesis 4:7 NKJV). Cain failed and sin ruled him for the rest of his life. After killing his brother, he lost his job, his peace, his home, and his blessing and spent the rest of his days as a "restless wanderer" (Genesis 4:12). 

Likewise, we have the same opportunity to choose our master. If we choose sin as our master, our life will bear the fruit that sin brings - i.e. destruction, sorrow, dissatisfaction, death, etc.. If we choose righteousness as our master, we will reap life! Paul wrote: 

20When you were slaves to sin, you were free from the control of righteousness. 21What benefit did you reap at that time from the things you are now ashamed of? Those things result in death! 22But now that you have been set free from sin and have become slaves to God, the benefit you reap leads to holiness, and the result is eternal life. 23For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord." Romans 6:20-23 NIV​


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Masturbation uses your body as an instrument for sin: Your body is to be presented and used as an instrument for righteousness, not sin. Paul wrote:​ 
Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body, that you should obey it in its lusts. And do not present your members as instruments of unrighteousness to sin, but present yourselves to God as being alive from the dead, and your members as instruments of righteousness to God Romans 6:12-13 NKJV

God can best use us when we keep our "vessels" (body, soul & spirit) free of sin. Paul wrote: 

In a large house there are articles not only of gold and silver, but also of wood and clay; some are for noble purposes and some for ignoble. If a man cleanses himself from the latter, he will be an instrument for noble purposes, made holy, useful to the Master and prepared to do any good work. Flee the evil desires of youth, and pursue righteousness, faith, love and peace, along with those who call on the Lord out of a pure heart. 2 Timothy 2:20-22 NIV

It is our responsibility to cleanse ourselves from sinful motives and purposes with the help of the Holy Spirit. Practicing masturbation is the exact opposite of fleeing evil desires because it involves setting our minds on the evil desires and using our bodies to act them out. In so doing, we are hindering the usefulness of our vessels for God. 

3. Masturbation defiles God's temple and grieves the Holy Spirit: As believers in Jesus Christ, our bodies are literally temples for God's Holy Spirit, who lives in us. Sexual sin is unique in that it damages this special union we have with God. Paul alluded to this when he wrote that sexual sin is sinning against our own bodies ((1 Corinthians 6:18). He even compared it to trying to unite Jesus with a prostitute (1 Corinthians 6:15-16). Since masturbation rehearses sexual sins (e.g. lust or sexual idolatry), it will likewise damage our relationship with God and defile his temple (our bodies). 

God commands us to "honor God with your body" (1 Corinthians 6:20 NIV). This is a form of spiritual worship that we do physically: 

"Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God--this is your spiritual act of worship. 2Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--his good, pleasing and perfect will." Romans 12:1-2 NIV


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

Masturbation reinforces "carnal-mindedness": Masturbation sets our minds on gratifying our sinful desires and in so doing we become "carnally minded." Paul wrote:

Live by the Spirit, and you will not gratify the desires of the sinful nature. For the sinful nature desires what is contrary to the Spirit, and the Spirit what is contrary to the sinful nature. They are in conflict with each other, so that you do not do what you want Galatians 5:16-17 NIV

Carnal-mindedness destroys our life and peace and keeps us from pleasing God. Paul wrote:

For to be carnally minded is death, but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. Because the carnal mind is enmity against God; for it is not subject to the law of God, nor indeed can be. So then, those who are in the flesh cannot please God Romans 8:5-8 NKJV 

5. Masturbation brings you into deception and corruption: Masturbation opens the door to the deceiving influences of lust. Paul wrote about this deceit in Ephesians 4:22-24 NKJV: 

Put off, concerning your former conduct, the old man which grows corrupt according to the deceitful lusts, and be renewed in the spirit of your mind, and that you put on the new man which was created according to God, in true righteousness and holiness. 

Embracing lust or sexual idolatry through masturbation will therefore hinder any progress we want to make in becoming the "new man" God created us to be (2 Corinthians 5:17). Our repeated practice of lust through masturbation will also bring about a "hardening" of our spiritual heart toward God (Hebrews 3:13). This could ultimately cause us to turn away from God completely.

6. Masturbation molds your mind into the world’s pattern of thinking: The world’s pattern is largely based on lust (1 John 2:15-17). Masturbation rehearses lust in our thoughts and reinforces it with physical pleasure. Using pornography or recalling sex memories while masturbating further ingrains the world’s pattern in our thoughts.​


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

The consequence of embracing the world's pattern (i.e. the pleasures of sin), is that we will block God’s love from operating in and through us:

15 Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16For all that is in the world--the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life--is not of the Father but is of the world. 1 John 2:15-17 NKJV

God wants us to no longer conform to the world’s pattern of thinking, but be transformed in our thinking:

Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--his good, pleasing and perfect will. Romans 12:2 NIV

Concluding Comments

One of the questions that we frequently hear is, "Is masturbation without lust or sexual idolatry wrong?" I'm skeptical that this is even possible, yet for the sake of discussion let's say that it is. Masturbation clearly sows to the flesh and its desires (see point #4 above). God commands his followers to sow to the Spirit's desires and not the flesh's desires (Galatians 6:8). While it may be permissible for a Christian to practice masturbation, how could it be beneficial since it sets the mind on the flesh's desires (1 Corinthians 6:12)?

Overall, masturbation can rob you of many of the blessings God has planned for your life. If you are a Christian, you have an obligation, not to live focused on fulfilling your fleshly lusts, but rather, to live focused on fulfilling the Holy Spirit's desires (Romans 8:12-13). Masturbation poses the threat of lifelong bondage and a handicapped spiritual walk. Jesus was resurrected so that you also could live in a new life, free from the slavery of sin.​


----------



## Michael (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم

واحب ان اضيف

انة عند ممارسشة العادة السرية  تون نتيجة لاشتهاء امراة

والكتاب المقدس ذكر فى انجيل متى

ان من اشتهى امراة فقد زنا بها

ياريت نقرا الموضوع دة باهتمام


----------



## blackguitar (22 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا شيرو على التغطيه الكامله دى*


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> شكرا على الموضوع المهم
> 
> واحب ان اضيف
> 
> ...


 

*مايكل حبيبي عامل اية يا رب تكون كويس*
*انا بشكرك بردوا ان قراءت الموضوع الي كتير جدا منا بيقع في الخطاء دةة*
*وبالذات البنات قبل الولاد*

*طبعا كل من اشتهي امراءة فقد زنا بيها في قلبة*
*لأن العادة السرية، بيكون الشخص لوحدة..وتتم عن طريق الذاكرة وتخيلات*

*فعلا يا ريت كل الناس تقراء الموضوع باهتمام*


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *ميرسى يا شيرو على التغطيه الكامله دى*


 
*الله يخليك حبيبي...:give_rose *
* وتكون استفدت وتقدر تفيد الأخرين*


----------

